# Eye-Fi cards, iPads, and remote shooting.



## DavidUSMC (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello there, posting here in hopes of getting some things clarified. 

I recently bought an iPad Mini 3 because I was able to get an awesome deal on it, 128GB for $150 brand new. Anyways, I've had a 5D Mk. III for a few years now and have only recently paired it with an Eye Fi card and my iPhone. 

Here's some questions I have. 
I understand that Canon offers a remote control app for tablets that is compatible with their cameras with a transmitter or built in wifi. Is there a way to use the Eye Fi's wifi in tandem with the app? Or possibly a way to trick the app? Are their other options that would do something similar? Or is their a way to plug an iPad into the camera and use it as a remote like you can do with a laptop?

I guess essentially I want a way to use my iPad as a live view remote and I'm wondering if it is possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2016)

There is no practical way to use a Eye-Fi card to remotely control a camera.

If you want to remotely tether a camera to a ios device, there are at least two supported devices, a Cam Ranger, and a USBportCAMERA2. I use the latter. The Cam Ranger uses a cheap TP-LINK TL-MR3040 wifi router that is modified so it only works with their software, so you are paying a big chunk of money for the software, and that's the most difficult part. However, as Camera makers are adding Wi-Fi to new models, those solutions will have to migrate to more functionality or die. 

The TP-LINK TL-MR3040 unit can be found for about 30 dollars, firmware used to allow it to tether a camera to a Android Device thru software called DSLR Controller. There is mention of being able to use it with IOS, I do not know of anyone who does. If you don't mind doing a lot of configuring and risking payment for beta software which has been discontinued and then re-activated, its a lower cost way to wirelessly control a camera. 

http://dslrcontroller.com/iOS/

http://dslrcontroller.com/


----------



## Pookie (Jun 10, 2016)

One word... CamRanger. And it's not really about the hardware, it's the software. Especially the remote tethering live view and in particular, if you shoot with lots of clients... the client side ratings and viewing. It works pretty flawlessly, rarely drops, battery lasts forever and I can sit in my car protected from the cold while shooting the night sky or from a tent or from the house ... from at least 100 feet away. It's not only for ios but android, mac and windows. I love the sharing app control too. On set I can tell multiple people to download the share app and bam, 3-4 can see images with no detriment to the main app... more than that and it will slow a bit but rarely do I share more than 3. I've tried all the rest and it really is the best. Everything else is really just a kludge.

There Is also macro hardware/software and pan heads too but I don't really do that kind of stuff. I have a friend that use it exclusively for macro work and loves it.


----------



## pwp (Jun 10, 2016)

What Pookie said... CamRanger. It's without peer.

Read up, I kept these bookmarked:
http://www.kayellaustralia.com.au/camranger-p-2984.html
http://www.camranger.com/
http://petapixel.com/2013/08/30/shooting-actors-60-feet-broadway-stage-camranger/
http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/05/19/review-camranger-wireless-tether/
http://www.eye.fi/
http://www.photographyblog.com/news/weye_feye/
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/7915187021/camranger-camerator-dslr-ipad
http://www.kayellaustralia.com.au/camranger-c-199_738.html
http://petapixel.com/2013/08/30/shooting-actors-60-feet-broadway-stage-camranger/
http://www.cameramator.com/index.html

-pw


----------

